
Why working on Chrome made me develop a tool for reading source code - egraether
https://www.coati.io/blog/why_working_on_chrom_made_me_develop_a_tool_for_reading_source_code/
======
farhanhubble
What you're doing has the potential to change the quality and speed of
software development. We most often end up building upon existing code and
libraries. Scanning through hundreds of files and doing reference search after
reference search takes up an inordinate chunk of our time. Building a mental
model from flat code is inefficient and error prone. IMHO every language
should support this kind visualization. With virtual/augmented reality
becoming more common it's only a matter of time before such visualization and
programming tools will be more widely adopted.

